

Political Buzzword Correlations - abscondment
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2010/01/obamas-sotu-clintonian-in-good-way.html

======
logicalmind
This is probably too political to be on HN, but the analysis is very
interesting. It makes me wonder whether speech writers take things this into
account when writing the speech. It is interesting how Obama matches up with
first-term Clinton.

~~~
abscondment
Yeah, I thought the analysis was interesting enough to stand on its own.
Hopefully people will discard the political aspect and focus on the
linguistics analysis angle.

